# Unusual training



## Elivo (Nov 25, 2018)

Curious what if any different approach to training some of us have. Different approaches to some type of lifts and stuff like that or different spins on the classics.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 25, 2018)

Not sure what you mean


----------



## Jin (Nov 25, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Not sure what you mean



Start with your tequila deadlift birthday party. Set the tone.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 25, 2018)

ask fd about a spin move exercise

one of his buddies can do with his weener


----------



## Elivo (Nov 25, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Not sure what you mean



Like a different way of doing some lifts, for example I saw someone doing squats while balancing on one of those half ball things....not something I would ever do but it was something I hadn’t seen before. 

Maybe a different take on something like rows or shit like that.


----------



## Elivo (Nov 25, 2018)

Got a better example but credit goes to Gibs,
1 arm bb ohp using the smith machine


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Nov 25, 2018)

Jin said:


> Start with your tequila deadlift birthday party. Set the tone.



Last winter, I wanted to have a Taco Bell, soft taco, deadlift challenge.  First one to puke wins.  Basically, it's like the Bradley Martin/Furious Pete challenge, but with Taco Bell because that is all we have locally.  I even cleared it with the owner of my gym, he said as long as we clean up and take out the trash, he was fine with it.  Everyone backed out 

EDIT:  The challenge was this...  Eat a taco, deadlift, eat a taco, deadlift, and so on....  First one to puke wins.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 25, 2018)

Jin said:


> Start with your tequila deadlift birthday party. Set the tone.



That was my bachelor party.



Elivo said:


> Like a different way of doing some lifts, for example I saw someone doing squats while balancing on one of those half ball things....not something I would ever do but it was something I hadn’t seen before.
> 
> Maybe a different take on something like rows or shit like that.



Oh you mean dumb shit.



Elivo said:


> Got a better example but credit goes to Gibs,
> 1 arm bb ohp using the smith machine



Why tho


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 25, 2018)

pob, the single arm bb ohp he is talking about i do as a finisher, i do it one arm at a time, right shoulder facing bar left away, and vice versa (so palm is facing head). Crazy hard and get a real good pump. I originally saw Dallas Mcarver doing it in his Olympia prep series. Don't knock it till ya try it


----------



## Elivo (Nov 25, 2018)

Sigh...no pillar not dumb shit, yes idiot on the ball was dumb but I’m talking more in line with gibs ohp.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 25, 2018)

Smith machine ohp = dumb shit 


unless youre in the top 10% there’s no need to get fancy.


----------



## Trump (Nov 25, 2018)

Your biggest mistake here was listening to a word gibs said


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 25, 2018)

I try to train in the buff, is that unusual enough for u Eli?


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 26, 2018)

I kiester my nalgene bottle while doing cardio. That way I always know where it is and you really get a good pump in the sphincter muscles.


----------



## November Ajax (Dec 4, 2018)

I know. Crossfit!


----------

